# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Компания Google выпустила официальную бета-версию браузера Chrome для Mac OS X

## aintrust

Как и ожидалось, вчера компания Google выпустила официальную бета-версию своего браузера Chrome для Mac OS X. Начальная бета-версия (сборка 4.0.249.30) предназначена для Mac OS X Leopard / Snow Leopard и совместима только с Mac'ами на основе процессоров Intel.

Подробнее здесь:
Новый быстрый браузер: теперь и для Mac
Google Chrome for Mac goes beta!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

